# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Randy should fight...

## catabolic kid

Randy should fight Nog, Coleman, and then maybe drop to 205 and fight the LHW champ or have Spider meet him at 205...Randy has a good chance with Spider, he wont make the same mistake that Luter did. Also, for those who dont know, Spider and Randy are not that far apart in size...Randy walks around at 220-225 and Spider walks around at about 205....if they both met at 205 I think that would be a good fight, for Randy! 

I would love to see Randy fight Coleman. Let him pick on someone his own age! It would be cool to see to UFC hall of famers who are also high level wrestlers square-off.

Randy vs Nog makes sense, no explanation needed.

Depending on who is champ at 205 at the time, I would like to see Randy fight for the title again at 205, it would be good if he could retire as the LHW champ. I think that he could beat anyone at 205 right now, Liddell just had Randy's number.

----------


## J-Dogg

I strongly disagree with Randy beating anyone in the LHW class.

your top 5 LHWs could probably clean out the HW class in the UFC.

I actually think the HW class in all of MMA is probably the least talented, followed by the MW class.

I think the 205 LHW class probably carries the most. It's a common size for a athlete.

----------


## *RAGE*

Dude you hit the nail right on the head on that one. I would love to see Randy get back down to 205 and take the belt again. and I agree with you that Lidell hand Randy's number.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Randy is amazing and should never be counted out but I don't think he can hang with the young blood anymore. Maybe he could beat Chuck this time around but tell me how he beats Rashad, Page, Forest, Machida, Shogun, Arona, or Lil Nog.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Nog Randy is the fight that needs to happen. I would be really excited for that one. I Also agree with the point above that heavys are lacking in overall skill.

----------


## *RAGE*

I want to say the skill is there it is just slower because of all the weight they are throwing around. But you are right they just don't have the talent in the heavy weight as they do in the lower weights.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

ill say it again ..maybe not randy at this point as he may be past his prime but as mentioned above hard to ever count him out, but i would LOVE to see a true , talented, ground and pound fighter at 205.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Ryan Bader? Maybe? I have no clue who else there could be. Arona is the only slight possibility but he sometimes has a tendency to to Lay as opposed to pound. It definately would make things a little more interesting.

----------


## catabolic kid

> Randy is amazing and should never be counted out but I don't think he can hang with the young blood anymore. Maybe he could beat Chuck this time around but tell me how he beats Rashad, Page, Forest, Machida, Shogun, Arona, or Lil Nog.


I think that Randy could control all of those fighters and thus win a decision...his toughest opponent of those you mentioned would be evans and shogun. So, again, I think that he could control any of those LHW's for a decision.

----------


## Brown Ninja

I don't know man, I don't see it. Arona is a better grappler with unorthodox leg kicks that work very well. Lil Nog could hold his own on the ground and would out class Randy standing. I think Evans and Page could both force the fight to stay stay ding where they could dominate with power shots. I'm not sure Randy is fast enough to catch 
Machida as he runs away for three straight rounds. I think Forest is so big and strong that he could sprawl and brawl his way to victory. Shogun is large for 205 and fights at such a frantic pace that he might be able to gas Randy.

----------


## Brown Ninja

I also realize that Randy can literally beat anyone on the right day and will still be able to compete when he's in his 60's

----------


## catabolic kid

> I don't know man, I don't see it. Arona is a better grappler with unorthodox leg kicks that work very well. Lil Nog could hold his own on the ground and would out class Randy standing. I think Evans and Page could both force the fight to stay stay ding where they could dominate with power shots. I'm not sure Randy is fast enough to catch 
> Machida as he runs away for three straight rounds. I think Forest is so big and strong that he could sprawl and brawl his way to victory. Shogun is large for 205 and fights at such a frantic pace that he might be able to gas Randy.



Randy would easily get forest to the ground...Tito got him to the ground several times and Randy is a much better wrestler. He would have more trouble with Rampage but he would still get Rampage to the ground and control him. I understand what you mean with Machida. As far as Shogun, he would be hard too, I think with the use of the cage Randy would get him down, but he is very good off of his back...Remember the Omi-plata he put on Arona to get to his feet? So, yeah I could see Machida running from his and Shogun giving him some real problems. But, Randy could pull it off. I thought on paper Sylvia and Gonzaga would beat him....

----------


## Brown Ninja

^^^I thought Sylvia and GG would beat him as well but that is what makes Randy so special. Tito did get Forest down but that was a Tito near the top of his game while Forest was still relatively new to the game. One thing we often take for granted is the rate at which these guys, especially the young ones, improve. They are no longer just fighters but rather great athletes. I think Forest could sprawl and brawl his way to a win.

----------


## catabolic kid

Good point. What are your thoughts on Couture VS Coleman...that would be a great fight. I would like to see Randy get the chance to compete against someone his age. It would be interesting to see who wins the grappling battle...we know Randy is a better boxer.

----------


## Brown Ninja

I think that Coleman is the better wrestler but Randy is better at MMA wrestling. Coleman is a tank but I also think he is lacking in the cardio department where as Couture excels there. In my mind Randy takes this fight and handles Coleman with relative ease

----------


## BTM0085

> I strongly disagree with Randy beating anyone in the LHW class.
> 
> your top 5 LHWs could probably clean out the HW class in the UFC.
> 
> I actually think the HW class in all of MMA is probably the least talented, followed by the MW class.
> 
> I think the 205 LHW class probably carries the most. It's a common size for a athlete.


No way, mabye theres more talent LHW, but no way nobody 205 is cleaning out the HW division, if they could they would.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Common size for an athlete yes but there are weight classes for a reason. No matter how good some of the fighters are at 205 the size will play to big a factor. I can't see to many 205'ers having to much such at Heavy. Just my two cents.

----------

